# Elysian Tail: Dust (Furry game in the making)



## Deretto_Eevee (May 21, 2009)

So apparently, Dean Dodrill, the animator of Jazz Jackrabbit, is developing a game with furry characters.

Check out this teaser.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GumIlPK5hLM


----------



## AlexX (May 21, 2009)

I saw the title and first thought "Games like this never go anywhere or turn out to be anything good."

Then I saw one of the people involved with Jazz Jackrabbit and that it seems to play somewhat like Odin Sphere.

Then I realized all was good in the world.


----------



## Tycho (May 21, 2009)

Jazz Jackrabbit: Would kick Sonic's ass.  Or shoot him, rather. <3 those games.

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 21, 2009)

Is this a mix of Mega Man Zero and a new aged Castlevania with Zelda music?


----------



## Envy (May 21, 2009)

Looks awesome. A shame it's for 360. Xp

Well, I guess that makes two games I want for that system. Hopefully for me it'll get ported to something else. :/


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 21, 2009)

360? I thought it was some PC game made by a furry. I don't see how the game is a "furry game" if it's simply a game with anthro creatures.


----------



## Kaamos (May 21, 2009)

It looks really cool, kinda of like DWDS except with less blood. If it is coming the 360 I'll probably get it.


----------



## Tycho (May 21, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> 360? I thought it was some PC game made by a furry. I don't see how the game is a "furry game" if it's simply a game with anthro creatures.



I honestly don't give a shit what you call it.  Jazz Jackrabbit was THE reason to get one of those Gravis PC gamepads back in the days of 486 processors and C:\> prompts.  If this guy delivers something that entertains me as much as JJ and JJ2 did it'd be a damn nice thing.


----------



## Ashkihyena (May 22, 2009)

Ah YouTube, where would we be without people complaining about anthros/furries?


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 22, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Jazz Jackrabbit



I have to say that as I never played it (Had to look it up on YT), this doesn't raise my expectations. And since it's a 360 game there's no chance for me to play it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 22, 2009)

The only thing I can grasp from the vid is "Look at me, I am a furry and I can do cool things and be generic!"


----------



## Teracat (May 22, 2009)

Ashkihyena said:


> Ah YouTube, where would we be without people complaining about anthros/furries?



CAN'T HELP IT MAN, THEY CREEP ME THE FUCK OUT


----------



## Vintage (May 23, 2009)

hope it doesn't bite the dust.  looks pretty nice.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 23, 2009)

I'm against the "it's anthro therefore it sucks" mentality, but man, the designs reek of generic furry art.


----------



## AlexX (May 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> The only thing I can grasp from the vid is "Look at me, I am a furry and I can do cool things and be generic!"


Have you ever PLAYED Jazz Jackrabbit?


----------



## Ceuper (May 23, 2009)

That looks like something I could get into. And I don't play video games.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 23, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Have you ever PLAYED Jazz Jackrabbit?



Except this game doesn't have that feel.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 23, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Have you ever PLAYED Jazz Jackrabbit?


 But this isn't Jazz Jackrabbit, Now is it?


----------



## Tycho (May 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Except this game doesn't have that feel.



True, but it still looks quite good.  How it plays is another thing, of course...


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 23, 2009)

When I saw this, I was sure it'd be for the PSP. I'm glad that 2d side-scrollers still have a place on the modern home console.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 23, 2009)

Tycho said:


> True, but it still looks quite good.  How it plays is another thing, of course...



Yeah.

Hopefully it's not a button masher, but for some odd reason I have a feeling that it is.


----------



## Vintage (May 23, 2009)

i don't know.  if my hunch is correct and it's just one or two guys doing it, i'd say it looks pretty good, especially for an alpha build.  they have my $$ducats already, if only to encourage them (read: an independent developer) to make more games.


----------



## Deretto_Eevee (May 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Hopefully it's not a button masher, but for some odd reason I have a feeling that it is.



I dunno, I see a lot of dodging going on in that video when he's fighting that golem. He even jumps and aerial attacks to avoid it's stomp.

And in my opinion generic design is greater then over the top. As long as it's got a decent story to it, good laughs, and/or fair challenges it's enough reason for me to buy a game.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 24, 2009)

Actually, I'd prefer an over-the-top design than generic, since that means at least I won't be bored.


----------



## Deretto_Eevee (May 24, 2009)

In the end, graphics shouldn't be the main concern when buying a game.


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 24, 2009)

*Buys Custards Revenge*


----------



## ~secret~ (May 25, 2009)

This looks good, it reminds me of a beat-em-up with rpg elements for the Saturn. Any word on a release date?


----------



## Riptor (May 25, 2009)

My God, that's the best 2D art I've ever seen. Wow, I've got to get this when it comes out, just for the animation alone.

(Also, Jazz Jackrabbit was awesome, and if you do not agree, you are a heretic.)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 25, 2009)

Deretto_Eevee said:


> In the end, graphics shouldn't be the main concern when buying a game.



Indeed. It could be beautiful but the gameplay itself could be shallow.


----------



## chasseurdetoile (May 25, 2009)

Hum seems to be quite nice one. Tho it's a shame it's only on 360 ... come on, XNA/Gamers Clubs you can port it to PC quite easilly. It's not because it's so graphically advanced too.

Tho for those that like this kind of beat-them-all games (personnally I love ^^) you can find another game of this type : Ragnarok Offline Battle. Tho it's not anthro.


----------



## psion (May 26, 2009)

Looks like one of those games I'd get from popcap, technologically primative but so mindlessly entertaining....  *drools*


----------



## Ballistax2 (May 27, 2009)

like the last post said, graphics not important, its all how mutch fun ya have, if ya like that check www.fucadia.com, think i spelled it right, its a game with anthro characters 
found it when i was looking for online rpg's,


----------



## Rabies (May 28, 2009)

Huh. I loved Jazz Jackrabbit, tend to like brawlers, just got a 360 today, and my (real, human) first name is in the title. Looks like I've gotta get behind this one.


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 28, 2009)

Riptor said:


> My God, that's the best 2D art I've ever seen. Wow, I've got to get this when it comes out, just for the animation alone.
> 
> (Also, Jazz Jackrabbit was awesome, and if you do not agree, you are a heretic.)




Depends. I never played it, and I saw some footage of the first game and it didn't seem much more interesting than most other platformers.


----------



## Deretto_Eevee (May 28, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Depends. I never played it, and I saw some footage of the first game and it didn't seem much more interesting than most other platformers.



It's a dos game so it's rather primitave. It was great for its time.


----------



## Tycho (May 28, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Depends. I never played it, and I saw some footage of the first game and it didn't seem much more interesting than most other platformers.



Think "Sonic the Hedgehog" meets "Mega Man".


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 28, 2009)

And that's a good thing?


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 28, 2009)

I wasn't really comparing it to any newer games, I'm just saying it didn't look too interesting. And not really because it's "primitive".


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 29, 2009)

OMG you said that D:

FURRIES will raeg because u dont liek their gaem


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 29, 2009)

Fuck furries.





Why aren't your pants off yet?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 29, 2009)

I'm a musclefur. I don't wear pants. :X


----------



## chasseurdetoile (May 29, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I don't wear pants. :X



LOL! Exhibitionnist


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 29, 2009)

Err no, I has a speedos


----------



## chasseurdetoile (May 29, 2009)

For what it can hide ... still 98% of the rest of the body is naked. lol


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 29, 2009)

Well at least the stuff that would be considered PORNO is covered


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I'm a musclefur. I don't wear pants. :X


 You got some fuzzy peaches their. :V


Panzermanathod said:


> Why aren't your pants off yet?


Panzer, You would actually tap that???


I don't know you anymore man.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 16, 2009)

And here I was afraid Elysian Tail wouldn't make any more progress at all in any form.


----------



## FluffyFloofFloof (Jun 17, 2009)

.


----------



## lookabout (Aug 5, 2009)

I've heard of *Elysian Tail. *Around thesame time I ran into the Team Artail website and the animal art community.

I thought the movie was forgotten, and now we see a game based on the concept.

This certanly looks like a cross between Odin Sphere and a set of classic Mascot games.

I think I'll give this a shot if it ever comes out.


----------



## lolox (Aug 5, 2009)

New teaser!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tR7vE6l1MN0


----------



## Krevan (Aug 5, 2009)

Game looks badass, cant wait to see it completed!


----------



## Piccard (Aug 5, 2009)

Damn! That game is looking to be very, very good! I'd like to see where this is going.


----------



## Torinir (Aug 5, 2009)

Piccard said:


> Damn! That game is looking to be very, very good! I'd like to see where this is going.



+1


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 5, 2009)

they just posted a long trailer of it on gametrailers.com

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/debut-trailer-dust-an/53859


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks bad ass I can't wait. Hopefully if it does well on the PC he'll port it to the PS3 and Xbox 360. Also most of the people on GT are complaining about the furries XD. NOOBS I SAY NOOBS!!!!


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 6, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Also most of the people on GT are complaining about the furries XD. NOOBS I SAY NOOBS!!!!



Furries have given people more then enough to complain about.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 6, 2009)

Is it bad that I'm expecting it not to do well?


----------



## Torinir (Aug 6, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Is it bad that I'm expecting it not to do well?



No, considering a lot of recent games were Cleveland Steamers, it's not surprising to think that way.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 6, 2009)

Foxstar said:


> Furries have given people more then enough to complain about.



No the media has given them enough to complain about


----------



## Aquin (Aug 6, 2009)

Mix of Devil May Cry, Castlevania, and Zelda. Overall it looks like an interesting game. I just hope you can play as reptilians. Would be awesome if they had a character creator.


----------



## Rai Toku (Aug 6, 2009)

Aquin said:


> Would be awesome if they had a character creator.



This.
Game looks good as-is, but this'd be a wonderful feature.


----------



## Aquin (Aug 6, 2009)

Rai Toku said:


> This.
> Game looks good as-is, but this'd be a wonderful feature.



What i would like to see someday in a game like this is the ability to design your own story mode and monsters. Character abilities, animations, etc. Like, a really expansive game maker which evolves around a central storyline.


----------



## Alta (Aug 7, 2009)

It looks well not too bad, here's hoping it turns out to be a good game.


----------



## Vintage (Aug 7, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Is it bad that I'm expecting it not to do well?



what constitutes 'well'?  i mean, it's already been around the major indie communities at least twice, and all these people are really waiting for is a price point.  i think that it will be just fine, considering it's been around and people are already ignoring the furry shit because the game just looks so goddamned slick.

that's not to say that nothing else matters, but if they offer a demo (very likely) and a substantial amount of people download it, with a good portion of those people buying, that's a big win for an independent game.

people don't judge indie games the way they judge retail/commercial ventures.  most of the time, they are willing to cede some ground on their complaints because they're cognizant of the fact that these are small teams (sometimes one person) on limited budgets.  i don't think it's going to be abysmal.


----------



## Lukar (Aug 7, 2009)

The game looks good- the graphics kind of remind me of Muramasa: The Demon Blade, or whatever. Looks great so far.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 8, 2009)

Indie... I smell pretentiousness!


----------



## Vintage (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm so indie that my shirt don't fit


----------



## Vintage (Sep 8, 2009)

so this won DreamBuildPlay over the weekend.  nets dodrill a sweet $40,000 and as a result he will descend on a crowd of homies and newly-converted homies i'm sure.

i didn't know it was being demoed at PAX; i could've played it.  

did anyone go to PAX?  did you play it?  what did you think?  is it BUTTON MASH HELL or what?


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 8, 2009)

It sounds like they used sound effects from Jazz Jackrabbit.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 8, 2009)

Vintage said:


> so this won DreamBuildPlay over the weekend.  nets dodrill a sweet $40,000 and as a result he will descend on a crowd of homies and newly-converted homies i'm sure.



Sweet!


----------



## Lazydabear (Sep 9, 2009)

I like the Game play but the Character design didn't look cool enough.Well that game won a contract with Xbox Live Arcade from the Build a Dream Contest Microsoft was holding.

http://dreambuildplay.com/main/default.aspx


----------

